# How to deal with being called a slut when u sleep around?



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Dec 21, 2015)

I think its so double standard dat if a man sleeps around, he's not considered a whore/slut, but if a women does, she is judged as that. I like my sex, I've slept with 6 guys this year. Do you really think dats makes me a slut? Im just worried about sleeping with somebody and them spreading rumours I will sleep with almost anybody. How can you find a friends with benefits who won't talk about it, be discreet and talk shit about u to there male peers? how do u deal with being called a street by people on the streets?


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 21, 2015)

I'd be more worried about spreading std's than spreading rumors

Maybe tie 'em up next time and when you let them loose, they just follow you around like a little puppy dog and say nice things about you?

You can start over as a virgin in a different town.

Although it isn't fair, you run the chance of being called a slut if your a woman and you put out of dudes who aren't discreet.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Dec 21, 2015)

ya I have a lot of native guyz trying to get with me on da streetz, I don't know what to say to dem


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 21, 2015)

you dont have to apologize to anybody for who you sleep with. why are you keeping people around you who shame you for being sexually active? guys trying to get with you on "da streetz"...if you want to have sex with them, then have sex with them. not knowing what to say to somebody who wants to get with you on "da streetz" is kinda fucked...just tell them no you dont want to sleep with them?


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Dec 21, 2015)

Haters gonna hate, and as a female/ woman you're going to be wrong no matter what you. Especially, when it comes to your own body. You're the one's that make society and these double standards so it's our job to change and dismantle them.


----------



## codycodnyk (Dec 21, 2015)

There is a huge double standard and I really hate the fact that our media is encouraging women to use sex like a dog treat. Sex is about love and pleasure. This reminds me of when Steve Harvey told young women to 'get the most value out of their jewels between their legs'. 

You shouldnt worry what other people think of you, though. And if someone on the street wants to get with you, you should say whatever you want. Dont worry about their feelings. Ive learned that I should never make myself feel uncomfortable to save someones feelings.

In my opinion, a slut is not defined by the quantity of sex, but by the motivstion behind it. You can have sex with a different guy everyday, maybe you have a wanderlust for different bodies. But if you just have sex with guys for them to buy you shit or get famous like kim kardashian, youre pr9bably a slut.

But above all else, nothing wrong with being a slut!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 21, 2015)

I used to get extremely offended whenever someone would call me a slut or a whore. It was kind of a trigger word for me since I used to have some pretty fucked opinions of myself due to my promiscuous, and often times dangerous, behaviors.

These days I don't get nearly offended. In fact I'm starting to own the title of being a slut. The only people who throw that word around seem to be the ones that get jealous that they're not getting any intimacy. Sure it's annoying that people would continue to say hurtful things to people but that's unavoidable.

You cannot stop people from talking shit, what you can do is change the way you respond to it.
Six guys in one year? I applaud and commend you! You should be proud of yourself. You get your freak on and send me the dirty deets.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 21, 2015)

How much respect do you have for yourself? Are you happy, healthy, well adjusted? How much respect do you have for other people. Never sleep with someone you don't respect. Never have sex if it results in regret. Sex is supposed to be about joy, love, and peace. Anything else is just nasty dirty. Be careful with yourself, and take care of yourself. Think, Would I allow this behavior from someone I care about?


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Dec 21, 2015)

4 of these guys were my ex boyfriends by the way, seems like a lot when I think about. Two of them are street native guys I've partied with, I often get with them, its there friends that get the wrong impression that I will sleep with them.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 21, 2015)

Just focus on your own inner feelings. Contemplate your own motives and also your partners'.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 21, 2015)

codycodnyk said:


> In my opinion, a slut is not defined by the quantity of sex, but by the motivstion behind it. You can have sex with a different guy everyday, maybe you have a wanderlust for different bodies. But if you just have sex with guys for them to buy you shit or get famous like kim kardashian, youre pr9bably a slut.
> 
> But above all else, nothing wrong with being a slut!



True that man. Motivation is a big part of it. I am not cool with people using their body to use people. It only ends in pain for one person or the other.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 21, 2015)

Go back to nature, Childgoddess. Urban environments are usually cesspools of humanity. One may find a flower growing in a garbage dump but it ain't very hotdamn likely.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 21, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Go back to nature, Childgoddess. Urban environments are usually cesspools of humanity. One may find a flower growing in a garbage dump but it ain't very hotdamn likely.



Lmao I just posted in her other thread the exact same thing.


----------



## landpirate (Dec 21, 2015)

This is how you deal with it. As soon as the word slut leaves someone's mouth and comes in your direction you switch your brain to ignore setting and walk away.

Who gives a shit what other people think.


----------



## bystander (Dec 21, 2015)

I believe we (both genders) hold women to a higher standard then we hold men.

boys will be boys

boys are "playa's"

etc..

Even women have the same ideology..

How many women have you heard call another female a slut? Probably just as much as men calling females sluts.

Giving un-granted (or unwanted) permission fer men to say the same.. Just like nigga..

Except men, say it... laugh, than the next goes in for the easy pie.

Or they stays the fuck away from said female.

My guess? women talk about dick length as much as men talk about fat pussy hole. Men are "supposed" to be Stallions!! while women must be saved....

------

Women are well mannered.

Women are polite.

We think of women like our mothers, grandmothers... etc (all of us)

Even though we all know Julies a hoe, Julie is a women who shouldn't be doin' that 'cuz thats not what women (like mom, or grandma) would do..

But Julie an't my fuckin' g-ma, so I'd smash too.

If you're comfortable with who YOU fuck. who the fuck cares? If the person you choose to sleep with is childish enough to spread shit then why'd you fuck 'em? Good luck young lady.


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 22, 2015)

someone hit the nail on the head in the other thread on this topic - men tend to use the term slut about girls who are having sex with people OTHER THAN THEM ie its frequently a jealousy thing... its your body you do what you want with it ! we evolved alternative types should be way past using words like slut to describe a female - I will concede it can be sad seeing someone sleep around cos they got ish with self worth but I judge no one cept my self.......


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 22, 2015)

P.S when you say native guys do u mean ethnics with loin cloths and spears ?


----------

